# 3-way component recommendation / WTB



## jstefanski (May 19, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

New to the forum! Looking to finish up a system I'm putting together for my '92 500SL. 

HU:
Clarion DRX9255 

Amp:
Alpine 3544 
2 x 150 4 ohm 

Its a small interior and has room for 2 door speakers (6.5"/6.75" and 3.5"/4") and a tweeter in the dashboard - so just front stage. 

I'd like to pick up a set of 3-way components, used is fine ($300-350 budget), any recommendations? They don't have to necessarily be old school but I thought this is a good place to start.


----------

